

Why Yahoo is Good (But May Get Worse) [1998] - benackles
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/981101.html

======
thetabyte
Oh wow. Incredibly prescient on most points. Out of context, much of the
description of it's strengths sounded like those of Google (at least, those of
Google within the past few years). In the same vein, many of the problems it
mentions for Yahoo ahead are visible when you go to the Yahoo homepage today--
especially the increasing number of services and topic hierarchy problems.

Now, what it says about advertising is another story entirely. A few years ago
I would have dismissed it, but now it seems we may be on the verge of the
problems he speaks about. We could use a more up-to-date run of the numbers,
including look at trends starting back from 1998. I'm not sure how to go about
finding data that old though.

Afterthought: Hilarious to read "3.0 seconds...fastest download times"
sentence at the opening.

